# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  should diy plumbing be allowed in nsw? or have you guys already discussed this?

## jimmi

hi there,
my names jimmi , im a plumber in nsw and by chance came across this question on the internet . id like to start by saying that the amount of shitbucketing that ive done in my time as a plumber in sydney nsw is phenomenal.
ive been high and low in the plumbing industry and have the battle scars to prove it . it is legislation in nsw that all plumbing works are carried out by a lic plumber , but hey who cares about legislation these days ? more and more im recieving calls from potential clients who are after advice on how to diy plumbing and other hydraulic services . my knowledge is for sale only in the form of a service , im sorry it has to be that way but it has to be . its fair enough if your looking for advice on which toilet suite to buy or need a quote for a hot water unit but fairs fair . if i was to display neglegence on the job that caused a fatallity id be looking at a cool 25years behind bars thats the way its been put to me from my superiors over time and thats the risk a lic plumber runs if theyre neglegent . i ask this do the same rules apply for the non lic weekend warriors out there if they level a half a block due to neglegence? or perhaps make a non compliant connection ? il be the first plumber to admit that some of our prices are high and sometimes we are not the most organised bunch but il tell you this the plumbers ive had the pleasure of working with in the past are passionate for plumbing believe it or not , its a great trade and it should stay that way after all we are your frontline of being environmentally friendly , we are responsible for delivering to your tap clean drinking water , we are even responsible for your @@@@ going down the right hole .. along with driving prices down the capacity to deliver high standards also goes down , "thats not to say you shouldnt try and bargain with your lic plumber" but be mindful that most of us have spent around 5 years studying the ins and outs of plumbing everything we do is for a reason reffer to you hydraulic engineering books vol 1 ( if you got 1 ) if not perhaps you should let the proffessionals take over . dont put yourself or your family at risk use a licenced plumber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## watson

G'day Jimmi,
we haven't discussed this specifically for N.S.W. but rather all over, and we've done it several times.
The DIY vs Plumber gets a bit heated at times............but that's life mate.
Have a look around and I'm sure you'll pickup some of those discussions.

----------


## watson

BTW.......have you got access to the Aus Standards ?
We're having a look for the reference that says you can't use braided hoses in a concealed location................ie within a wall.

----------


## Wavenut

> hi there,
> my names jimmi , im a plumber in nsw and by chance came across this question on the internet . id like to start by saying that the amount of shitbucketing that ive done in my time as a plumber in sydney nsw is phenomenal.
> ive been high and low in the plumbing industry and have the battle scars to prove it . it is legislation in nsw that all plumbing works are carried out by a lic plumber , but hey who cares about legislation these days ? more and more im recieving calls from potential clients who are after advice on how to diy plumbing and other hydraulic services . my knowledge is for sale only in the form of a service , im sorry it has to be that way but it has to be . its fair enough if your looking for advice on which toilet suite to buy or need a quote for a hot water unit but fairs fair . if i was to display neglegence on the job that caused a fatallity id be looking at a cool 25years behind bars thats the way its been put to me from my superiors over time and thats the risk a lic plumber runs if theyre neglegent . i ask this do the same rules apply for the non lic weekend warriors out there if they level a half a block due to neglegence? or perhaps make a non compliant connection ? il be the first plumber to admit that some of our prices are high and sometimes we are not the most organised bunch but il tell you this the plumbers ive had the pleasure of working with in the past are passionate for plumbing believe it or not , its a great trade and it should stay that way after all we are your frontline of being environmentally friendly , we are responsible for delivering to your tap clean drinking water , we are even responsible for your @@@@ going down the right hole .. along with driving prices down the capacity to deliver high standards also goes down , "thats not to say you shouldnt try and bargain with your lic plumber" but be mindful that most of us have spent around 5 years studying the ins and outs of plumbing everything we do is for a reason reffer to you hydraulic engineering books vol 1 ( if you got 1 ) if not perhaps you should let the proffessionals take over . dont put yourself or your family at risk use a licenced plumber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  Jimmi, 
Down here in south east NSW the tradies are basically forcing consumers to break the law with unreasonable and ridiculous prices.
I received a recent quote to plumb a single bathroom 165m2 house, one toilet, one shower, one vanity, dual kitchen sink, hot water service, laundry basin etc that was around ten times higher than i thought it should be.

----------


## Bloss

> Jimmi, 
> Down here in south east NSW the tradies are basically forcing consumers to break the law with unreasonable and ridiculous prices.
> I received a recent quote to plumb a single bathroom 165m2 house, one toilet, one shower, one vanity, dual kitchen sink, hot water service, laundry basin etc that was around ten times higher than i thought it should be.

  Which might have been 1/10 of the real cost . . . or somewhere in between. Or a high quote might mean that they have enough work and don't really want the job - but if you say yes at the high rate then they'll take it. No-one 'forces' you to break the law - you choose to do so.

----------


## Wavenut

> Which might have been 1/10 of the real cost . . . or somewhere in between. Or a high quote might mean that they have enough work and don't really want the job - but if you say yes at the high rate then they'll take it. No-one 'forces' you to break the law - you choose to do so.

  Hi bloss 
is 35k for one toilet, one shower, one vanity, one laudry basin too much?
and 65k labour to plumb and install it all and connect it to existing septic too much? 
Because that is what around 10 canberra tradies quoted the job?? 
If we translate similar exorbitant costs to something which may effect you, such as car rego for example - if it cost you 25k to register your car a year - i reckon you would consider driving it uninsured!!!!! Thing is all of the tradies dont see it this way - they just think they can charge what they want and it is getting ridiculous.

----------


## plum

i can feel a shyte fyte coming on, but I may refrain.  :Wink 1:

----------


## cyclic

> i can feel a shyte fyte coming on, but I may refrain.

  Yea, me too, I have not been here long enough to get banned so soon.

----------


## watson

:Hahaha: 
You're in the Debate area now...........say your piece...............keep it clean and always play the ball.
Get you're feet wet.

----------


## cyclic

> Jimmi, 
> Down here in south east NSW the tradies are basically forcing consumers to break the law with unreasonable and ridiculous prices.
> I received a recent quote to plumb a single bathroom 165m2 house, one toilet, one shower, one vanity, dual kitchen sink, hot water service, laundry basin etc that was around ten times higher than i thought it should be.

  I would dearly love one dollar for every time someone said "I did not think it would cost so much" 
An 83 year old Architect once looked at the drainage for 6 bedsitters for the RSL and said to me "Holy krap, I had no idea there was so much drainage for 6 people"

----------


## Wavenut

> Yea, me too, I have not been here long enough to get banned so soon.

  Hi guys, 
honestly i am not trying to stir things up - 
In fact i had budgeted a similar figure to the prices i paid trades in Sydney, plus what i thought was a reasonable additional amount due to 22km of travel and freight and time etc 
I had budgeted 4k for bathroom and laundry items, 3k for pipes etc and around 8k for some labour - around 15 or even 20k. To receive around 10 quotes ranging from 30k to 45k for the bits and 50k to 80k for labor i nearly fell over. 
I mean are plumbers in the ACT all earning 800k PA?

----------


## JB1

I don't think public should be able to do all plumbing work, especially anything to do with gas, but we should be able to simple plumbing ourselves such as changing your own taps. 
Recently my mini cock stop failed (won't shut off the water). 
It's not urgent but there's no chance in hell I'm going to call a plumber to replace a simple tap fitting. It will take me 5 mins to change it next time I need to turn off the mains. 
Not exactly rocket science. 
New tap connections or HWS, I'll call the plumber. 
We live in a nanny state, and people will continue to do their own plumbing, especially as the cost of tradies continue to rise.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## intertd6

> Hi bloss 
> is 35k for one toilet, one shower, one vanity, one laudry basin too much?
> and 65k labour to plumb and install it all and connect it to existing septic too much? 
> Because that is what around 10 canberra tradies quoted the job?? 
> If we translate similar exorbitant costs to something which may effect you, such as car rego for example - if it cost you 25k to register your car a year - i reckon you would consider driving it uninsured!!!!! Thing is all of the tradies dont see it this way - they just think they can charge what they want and it is getting ridiculous.

  I'm pretty sure your not seeing the the dot that separates the dollars from the cents column...........  "should have gone to specsavers" 
regards inter

----------


## barney118

I am a fitter and turner by trade, and I have no problems with silver soldering as it is part of our course. I have done all sorts of pipework in an heavy industrial workplace including gas using screw taper fittings. We also complete electrical components in our trade, and I can work on hydraulic, pneumatic systems. All of these involve the same dangers as residential with regards to stored energy, i.e under pressure etc. 
I have to admit I cannot see why DIY plumbing could not be done in NSW within reason. I think the the likes of TAFE should have short courses enabling people to complete specific modules to conduct certain work.  
The example I would give would be using products like 'sharkbite' which have connections to copper and plastic by simply pushing onto the pipe for water applications. Not only is this product price reasonable it is not rocket science and can be used by anyone with common sense. 
I believe gas should be left for the experts, and connections to the sewer as if you stuff this up its a major fix job.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> keep it clean and always play the ball.

  That reminded me of this Fred Dagg - We Don&#39;t Know How Lucky We Are - YouTube 
Skip to 1.55 for the similar reference and if you can't stand Fred Dagg  :Wink:

----------

